# Silver screen



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Because of the type of van we have none of the manufacturers make a silver screen for it. The only route is to have one made up by a chap I know who normally repairs tent.

Does anyone know were I can purchase the material from or maybe who can make a screen for me.

Thanks Wobby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

check out CAK tanks - they do a DIY kit for inernal screens - Material, edging, suction pads, eyelets etc.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wobby.
Try these guys. We have a screen cover made by them and it's as good as any we have had before.
Minster
Steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> check out CAK tanks - they do a DIY kit for inernal screens - Material, edging, suction pads, eyelets etc.


Thanks bognormike, but it's an external screen that I would like to have.

Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

zoro said:


> Hi Wobby.
> Try these guys. We have a screen cover made by them and it's as good as any we have had before.
> Minster
> Steve


Thanks Zoro, Dead on I'll give them a ring tomorrow.

Wobby


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Van Comfort at Nottingham do a made to measure service - details on Google.

Smick


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm taking my new van to Vancomfort on the way home from picking it up from the dealer. VanComfort state that measurement will take about an hour. They will then make up the external Polar screens and I should get them within 2 - 3 weeks. 
Tony


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Wobby

We have a tag axle Chic I51 (I think you used to have one also) and got an external silver screen from Vancomfort. The unit fits very well but it's made from "bubblewrap" type material with silver type foil bonded on each side, which unfortunately seems to be de-bonding. 

If you manage to get anywhere with the company in Sheffield could you possibly post your response, as I'd like one of those covers that can be fitted and folds down during the day to let additional light into the van.

Thanks in advance.


Mark


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Is there a link between VanComfort (Nottingham) and Minster (Sheffield)? The reason I ask is that although VanComfort have a warehouse and distribution centre at Retford, Notts their factory where I have to go for the van to be measured for external polar screens is at Holbrook, Sheffield with exactly the same postcode as that given for Minster Products on their website!!

Tony


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

There was an interesting thread recently about a company associated with SilverScreens...some good, some bad comments. Have a look here, and follow thru on the thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63240-silver.html+screens


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I think that Van Comfort are a retailer of Minster (Polar) products.Also Smart Outdoors at the outdoor shows sell Polar screens from Minster.I suppose it's just a way of getting to more customers?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

mfa said:


> Hi Wobby
> 
> We have a tag axle Chic I51 (I think you used to have one also) and got an external silver screen from Vancomfort. The unit fits very well but it's made from "bubblewrap" type material with silver type foil bonded on each side, which unfortunately seems to be de-bonding.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark.
I will, but it will not be until July or Aug as we are still in Spain. However I've notice in my search that most of the company's seam to do an of the peg screen for the Chic now.

Wobby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had one of VanComfort's screens for about eighteen months.
It worked well as far as insulation goes and looked very smart. It packed down small and was very light.

The minus points were, it comes in three sections, the silvering started to flake off very quickly and it was untidy when the front was folded down and the sides didn't fit very snug.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We bought our screen cover from Brownhills but there was a design problem. Brownhills sent me to the manufacture "Minster" (just down the road from us) to put the problem right. 
They made good the screen (which was originally specified by Brownhills) while I waited. 

Steve


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I have used the VanComfort "Isomatten" screens on my Burstner for the past 5 years and they have been excellent. However as mentioned above the silver material is now beginning to flake off. For my new van I am going for the "Polar" screens, which look as if they are made of different material. As mentioned above although I am getting them from VanComfort I think they are being made by Minster once they have the measurements.
Tony


----------

